# It’s 'Grumpy Old Men' meets 'Rocky,' as Trump, Biden threaten to beat each other up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TALE OF THE TAPE
*It's 'Grumpy Old Men' meets 'Rocky,' as Trump, Biden threaten to beat each other up*
President Trump and Joe Biden sound like they want to square off in the boxing ring even more than in the 2020 election. The two, who have long engaged in schoolboy-style taunts, have taken it to a new level recently.


Biden on Trump's Billy Bush tape: I'd 'beat the hell out of him' if we were in school
Gorka blasts Biden's fiery Trump comments: 'Lunchbucket Joe' got 'every issue wrong for 30 years'

'KICKED OPEN THE DOOR'
*More California cities and towns look to reject state's sanctuary law*


 CA gov candidate: Support of sanctuary cities is a 'smokescreen' to cover up inaction
Build that wall - between Arizona and California, congresswoman says

Executive
*MEDIA BUZZ: Ex-Playboy model speaking out against Trump, but is it a money grab?*

Politics
*Trump's EPA chief blasted for costly trips, but data shows Obama's team spent more and got pass*


House of Representatives
*GOP posts 2,232-page $1.3T 'omnibus' bill with shutdown deadline days away*


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

At least Trump appears to know how to get into a fighting stance. Biden looks like a 1910 English boxer...


----------

